# Hunting Training



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

So, while I have recently been ranting about Miles not wanting to run with me on lead, he has been demonstrating potential for hunting recently. He has always pointed and been interested in birds and small creatures, but recently his hunting instinct has really increased. I have been hiding treats in the field behind our house and he hunts them down quickly. 

While my husband and I do not hunt, is there a place in Southern California we can take him for some training? Even if we don't hunt we thought it may be fun for him to learn.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

He will love you for it. Hunt training will lead to him being able to hunt birds and not being out of control when he sees them. I think its something you will both enjoy.


----------



## WillowyndRanch (Apr 3, 2012)

I'll be back down at Winter Camp after a trial series in Nevada Feb. 12th - 22nd. Winter Camp is near California City. Bring your Pup out and we'll put him on a couple real birds.

This weekend there is a Vizsla club Hunt test at San Jacinto that some clients are running/attending. That might be a good place to go meet some folks as well.

PM if interested for contact info and directions.

Just be forewarned, I'd wager the majority of Vizsla owners who hunt didn't until they saw their dogs natural abilities come out. Then it's just something they have to do for the dogs and they found out just how enjoyable it is!

Ken


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

Thanks! Haha, I bet. Even if we don't use him to hunt we have a lot of friends dying to take him out if he gets trained.


----------

